# Growing Algae



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I saw a picture of a cichlid tank with the rocks covered in algae (this was in a book). The book aslo said that the algae would be good for the fish, it also looked really cool. How can I grow this algae, I also figured this would be good for my pleco, or would the pleco eat it all before it could cover the rocks?

I have some algae wafers I have been feeding my pleco, could i just put a bunch of those in to start the algae growth (sorry if that is a dumb question)?

Thanks!


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

The only dumb question is the one not asked...

No, algae wafers won't promote algae growth. The algae cells are dead from being dehydrated.

As for growing the algae, the easiest way I've seen it to put a tank out in direct sunlight w/ water and whatever rocks you want to grow it on. Give it a couple months and watch nature do it's job. They will "appear" out of nowhere.

There are also a few mosses that grow in this fashion, so I want to make sure that you're referring to algae and not to moss.

I have a piece of driftwood that has some dark algae growing across it in a layer. There are a few java ferns growing on it too. It looks nice.

I'm sure there are others out there with more expertise in this area that I have, so wait for a few more responses to see what they have to say


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Months!?

Ok, and I'm sure it's algae.

Thanks!


----------



## Schism (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey, kinda depends where u live i would say more like a month er so, not months but if is as hot there as it is here prolly wouldnt even take that long, i use river pebbles for my plecos and put them in tank water outside takes 3 weeks.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

so you put pebbles in tank water outside? So if i took a bigger rock, like a piece of lace rock and put it outside til it was covered in algae and then put it in my tank would it spread to the other rocks?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Just up your lighting and make sure the rock is getting direct light. It should not be a problem to grow algae... I used to have a clay pot in my 10 gallon that i used for a breeding cave and it eventually completely covered itself in algae with no intervention by me.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

will my pleco end up eating it all b4 i can get it to cover the rocks?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on the type of algae you want to grow. They are all induced by different means. For example.............
Cyanobacteria (not sure why anyone would want it but) Bottom out NO3 and it will come.

Diatoms - Hard water, poor waterflow and low lighting
Greenwater - Direct sunlight stir up a bit of gravel to release NH3.
Green spot/Green Dust - bottom out PO4.
BBA - Add driftwood and nutrients. Bottom out CO2.
Grey slime (yes it is in freshwater too). Undetermined but possibly bottom out NO3.
Cladoraphora - Just add marimo balls (same stuff)
Hair algae - Overdose No3 and increase light.
Staghorn algae - Reduce NO3,PO4 and Co2.


Just a start. There are many other types of algae but this should get you going.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

Geez, your the complete opposite of me bear, I want to get RID of the green algae in my tank. Because it coves like 90% of the gravel and all the walls and plants are covered in it. So if you want algae just do what I did, keep the tank lights on for like 12 to 13 hours a day and it should multiply like rabbits. lol


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

okie dokie


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I would suggest adding phosphates and iron, also some ammonia would be great for algae but not too advisable with the fish...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Adding fe does not induce algae, nor does adding po4 (it does indirectly).


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I thought the phosphates are good for algae growth? I assumed iron would be good for algae since i know its good for certain garden plants. At least i was 1/3 correct with the ammonia...lol


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

phosphates will encourage algae growth when there are no plants in the tank. and could probably be used to induce algae in a planted tank under the right circumstances.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

NH3/NH4 is the only direct nutrient that will induce algae blooms (sometimes increased temps will trigger certain types as well). Adding Fe will not. High PO4 may bring about cyanobacteria. Most (not all) algaes are microphytes. They prefer simple nutrients (NH3/NH4 to more complex ones (NO2/NO3) as it requires less energy to consume and utilize. They also can use PO4 in measurements we cannot readily test for (shows up 0 on test kits). Adding more PO4 wont cause algae because there is already enough in the tank for them.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I was just saying it will encourage growth because almost all microorganisms use inorganic phosphate but I geuss you have a point about there being enough in there already.


----------



## rcomeau (Apr 23, 2006)

PH-down has pure sodium di-hydrogen PHOSPHATE...
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Algae/anecdote.html


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm going to do a little experiment.

->Fill a mason jar with tank water and clean gravel. 
->Add one piece of gravel already hosting a small skim of algae from my current tank.
-> Introduce a few drops of pH down and some pure ammonia.
-> Provide 12 hours of lighting

I guess the experiment will actually just be a test to see if I can get a large algae bloom, but it could prove that pH down in an established aquarium could provide you with some unwanted visitors.

However if the algae proves to be edible for my otto and my mystery snails it could very well be a fresh food culture.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I think I'll also try it in a system without the ammonia and pH down.

Anyways I'll post again when I'm finished, and I'll put all the results and data on my website.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

The best way to have a tank full of algae is by doing the following:

1)Have a spare glass tank at the ready.

2)Fill the tank/container with phosphates and nitrates. Either by using comercial products or fish food etc.

2)Buy or collect twice as many rocks that you require. Put half of them in the spare tank, and the others in the main tank.

3)Keep the tank in direct sun light or use a flouresent tube.

4)Once the algae has covererd the rocks replace them with the ones in the main tank.

5)Once the fish have finished the algae place the other algae rocks in the tank and repeat this process the next time around.

The only down side is if your fish are trying to breed the continous moving of the rocks could disrupt their natural behaviour.


----------

